# 2007 Altima brakes emit a groaning noise when stopping hard



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

Has anyone encountered this issue? On another site, someone posted this problem but there was no solution posted. If I have to brake hard or stop short, my brakes make a groaning sound as it's coming to a stop. It doesn't sound like the typical squealing sound you hear when the pads wear down to the sensors. But it doesn't sound like bare metal scraping either. I don't see an ABS logo anywhere so I don't think it has ABS brakes.

Before I it take someplace and they try to tell me that I shouldn't be concerned or they start replacing everything in the hopes of fixing it when they truly don't know what the problem is, I'd like to know what's going on. If this is a common problem with Nissan, I'd also like to know. There have been a lot of situations where dealers don't acknowledge existing problems and treat owners like they're completely ignorant.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you sure it's the brakes? The CVT makes groaning sounds on occasion which is normal.


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

rogoman said:


> Are you sure it's the brakes? The CVT makes groaning sounds on occasion which is normal.


Is this sound emitted when the cars slows to a stop? It sort of sounds like it's coming from the front of the car but I naturally assumed it was the brakes because it only happens when I'm stopping.

This is my first experience with CVT so I have nothing to compare it to. It would have been nice to be told that this sound is typical of the CVT. Seems disturbing that a car maker would say a noise like that would be acceptable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ABS brakes a standard equipment on your vehicle and it's worth knowing because it will affect the way you need to stop in a panic or emergency situation. That said, I don't think it has anything to do with your noise issue. The brake pad material could be the cause of noise, as well.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I have delt with (more lately due to the cold weather) glazed rotors causing a sound of "metal to metal" as if the pads were down to the metal backing. After finding that the pads had plenty of life left I just turned the rotors and it eliminated the noise. The only models I've had this on has been the Sentra's and Altima's.


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> ABS brakes a standard equipment on your vehicle and it's worth knowing because it will affect the way you need to stop in a panic or emergency situation. That said, I don't think it has anything to do with your noise issue. The brake pad material could be the cause of noise, as well.


I saw that ABS is standard. I thought that a LOGO identified that fact. I wonder when manufacturers did away with it? Plus I don't get that 'typical' pumping sensation when applying the brakes.

I don't hear the noise all the type but if I really need to 'stand on them', I get that groaning sound as I come to a stop.


----------



## jamesd3rd (Jun 10, 2004)

Outkast said:


> I have delt with (more lately due to the cold weather) glazed rotors causing a sound of "metal to metal" as if the pads were down to the metal backing. After finding that the pads had plenty of life left I just turned the rotors and it eliminated the noise. The only models I've had this on has been the Sentra's and Altima's.


It's not really a metal on metal sound. I would think I would hear that no matter how hard or soft I step on the brake pedal. This is a groaning sound as the car comes to a hard stop but not as soon as the brakes are applied and not all the time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you turn your key "on," the ABS warning light should illuminate on the dash. They used to have "ABS brakes" on the brake pedal pad, but I'm not sure if that's the practice, anymore. You shouldn't feel the pedal pumping unless you are in a skid situation.


----------

